# Great Story about Shayne (oldest horse)



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...kZyeBQ&usg=AFQjCNFtnu6xDbfLfTB-8UdDzvyLyigLug


----------



## caitmkat (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow he's 51?! ....As old as my dad... I always though horses lived to about 20. He's probably had quite a happy life


----------



## kenrichatkins (Apr 17, 2012)

Many international news features Shayne and I really love it.


----------



## christianrene (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, he is indeed old! His owners must have really taken good care of him.


----------

